
Australia's corporate regulator ASIC spends more than $100,000 on new font - empressplay
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-02-12/asic-spends-more-than-100000-on-new-font-and-branding/10802362
======
hilbert42
No wonder ASCI has the well-proven reputation of being essentially useless as
the Australian Royal Commission into Banks and Banking has demonstrated beyond
reasonable doubt (over many years, as the regulator, ASIC failed to stop the
wholesale ripping-off of customers by the banks).

This wasted 100k could have been much better spent in protecting the thousands
of little people from being ripped off by these large morally-corrupt
corporate interests.

A terrible waste of money and an unmitigated disgrace.

The bastards who authorized this expenditure ought to fired.

------
mimixco
So what font is it? And if this is a public agency, is the new font open
source and free for the public to use?

